# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κερκύρας >  Τα AP's ξεφυτρώνουν εδώ κι εκεί...

## challenger.cwn

Λοιπόν. Τα καλά νέα είναι ότι υλοποιείται η ιδέα σιγά σιγά. Έχουμε αυτή τη στιγμή (μετά απο ένα πρόχειρο σκαναρισμα) τα AP's #ionio #rooter και #allaksekanali...(?)

Τα κακά νέα είναι ότι ο καθένας σηκώνει απο ένα AP ή στοχεύει όπου να ναι... χωρίς 1) ούτε να δηλώνει τον κόμβο του στο nodedb.com ώστε να ξέρουν και οι υπόλοιποι τι γίνεται 2) μολύνοντας την μπάντα των 2.4Ghz (εντάξει, πόσο να μολύνουν 3 AP's...-Τι γίνεται αν τα 3 γίνουν 10?)

Η πρότασή μου είναι να πάρουμε λίγο πιο σοβαρά το θέμα και κάνοντας μια μικρή μελέτη να φτιάξουμε AP's όπου χρειάζεται και σε συνεργασία μεταξύ μας. Μόνο έτσι θα έχουμε στο μέλλον ένα ποιοτικό ασύρματο δίκτυο, χωρίς πολύ θόρυβο και με μεγάλες ταχύτητες. 
Ας μη γίνεται η δουλειά άρπα κόλα, και να μάθουμε όλοι μας επιτέλους να καταδικάζουμε αυτούς που βγάζουν χρήματα απο την υπόθεση αυτή με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο (πουλώντας το Wifi ή internet).

----------


## dkalam

Συγνώμη για την παρεμβολή αλλά δεν άντεξα......

*#allaksekanali*

Μακράν το ποιο κορυφαίο SSID!!!!

----------


## blueyed.cwn

Μιλάμε οτι ο τύπος είναι για ποολύυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ ξύλο......Δεν θα τον πετύχω?Θα τον πετύχω....και θα τ'ακούσει.......

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Blueyed

----------

